# New Mag85 Super Reflector with new outdoor BEAMSHOTS



## NikolaTesla (Sep 30, 2005)

*New Mag85 Super Reflector -How many of you tried these?*

No more artifacts! No more filament image!

SureFire quality from a MagLite.

Same beam patern as M6 or X10. More brightness, No focusing.

Absolutely no center hot spot. PERFECTLY even circular beam.






Image below compared to conventional MOP reflector.

These are prototype medium and heavy stipple.

OUTDOOR BEAM SHOTS AT BOTTOM OF THREAD















MOP on left. Heavy and medium stipple on right. This really works!





Stay tuned to CPF for details and availability.


----------



## Geologist (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



projected price?

how do these compare to those being offered by fivemega (price and specs?)


----------



## JimH (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

How badly do they affect throw?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Aproximately/guess-timated at this time:~$20. These are custom Carley made/modified. I have some FM reflectors that are MOP and not near as radical. Look into a SureFire reflector. the surface is like that. Now I know why SureFire's have such nice beams. It's in the refector.

Smooth left, Stipple right. Just light comes out. NO image.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

It cuts down the throw horribly to the point were its only 50% BRIGHTER than my SureFire X10 Dominator 50 yards away.





The beam is also wider than the Dominator too. Brighter, even light with more coverage from a $150 Mag85. It's the bigest suprise gain in beam quality. Far, far beyond my expectations. The thing is an eye-popper cuz the beam is so strong and wide you can't look into it at all at night without being blinded.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Wow!


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

I'm in! Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

That reflector is absolutely fabulous! buy one or buy two... i'm sure that there is some loss of max throw but the usable beam is so much nicer, words fail to describe how much nicer the beam is with this reflector.. so much for MOP and LOP.. stipple me baby!


----------



## bwaites (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Buy Where?

Bill


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Edited: Andrew's post answered my first query.

Also, can you elaborate on the "no focusing" thing, please? Is this a camless reflector, and is there no hotspot that needs focusing?

best regards


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



powernoodle said:


> Edited: Andrew's post answered my first query.
> 
> Also, can you elaborate on the "no focusing" thing, please? Is this a camless reflector, and is there no hotspot that needs focusing?
> 
> best regards


 
Its a set and forget thing. Tune for max brightness. Just once. Done. Like SureFire, Always in focus. Brilliant, Flawless . And a Mag85 or a 2D with WA1111 are perfect. The center hole is sized for WA bulbs, no larger. It is Camless. Based on Carley1940 but modified to spec as requested by the Master himself.:goodjob: I don't even think he knew it would work so well :thumbsup: 

I am just one of the tester's of this marvelous device. They are being presented by the Master of Light Bulbs and Reflectors well known on CPF. Bill knows who.
At least I get to keep mine but there will plenty soon. (I told him sorry they ain't coming back, I will have to have my friend Mr. PayPal speak with you.)


----------



## MaxaBaker (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



NikolaTesla said:


> Its a set and forget thing.



Oh Oh!!! Showtime Rotisserie Cooker???????? 

Did I get it right?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Something like that, Brandan.

Anyway here's a bettter shot: Smooth, Stipple, MOP







See how small the hole is. It catches all the light and sends it out. Works good up close. Works good far away. You could make the hole bigger if you had a Osram or Westinghouse superbulb.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

in fer 2....


----------



## juancho (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

How it works with kiu socket????
I will be able to achieve focus in kiu socket??
Is this like a 1940 with 1/4 chopped from the rear?

Juancho


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

SureFire quality from a MagLite.


WHAT!!? !!! DANG!!!

-Joe Dirt


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Most of my Mags have KIU kits in them. Its the only way to fly. No melting No more. Works perfect.

In fact if you do not have this mod, and are running the MagCharger socket conversion a shim will be needed to focus. It will be provided upon request at time of purchase.


juancho said:


> How it works with kiu socket???? Perfect
> I will be able to achieve focus in kiu socket??Yes
> Is this like a 1940 with 1/4 chopped from the rear? Yes
> 
> Juancho


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

And 1200 Lumens instead of 500!







PoliceScannerMan said:


> SureFire quality from a MagLite.
> 
> 
> WHAT!!? !!! DANG!!!
> ...


----------



## Kevin Tan (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Verynice!!!!


----------



## PGP (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

:wow: :goodjob: 

 X2

Patrick


----------



## Grox (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Oh man this is nice. I need one of these


----------



## Trashman (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Very nice!

I wonder how it'll work with the stock socket using one of FM's ceramic PR bi-pin adapters?


----------



## wquiles (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

At about $20 for each I am "in" for at least two of them. Perhaps you should start a feeler in the Group Buy section?

Will


----------



## Nell (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Sounds very impressive, count me in for two.


----------



## litho123 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

 NT sure is one excited guy about these sample stippled reflectors.  
That's what can happen when one gets a sneak peek at something new.

From what I hear, a passaround is in the works with a set of 7 reflectors in the following finishes to try out:
1 - SMOOTH
2 - LIGHT ORANGE PEEL
3 - MEDIUM ORANGE PEEL
4 - HEAVY ORANGE PEEL
5 - LIGHT STIPPLE
6 - MEDIUM STIPPLE
7 - HEAVY STIPPLE

Right now the stippled reflectors are just a sample set for evaluation.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

NikolaTesla - 

Your filtered business end shot, _" Just light comes out. NO image."_ really tells a lot. 

----------------

- Jeff


----------



## Grox (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Hey NT, have you got beamshots for us to ogle?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Greg and I want to do a multiple beam shot comparison photo session soon. Stay tuned. I think he has a pass around in mind as well. More comments from testers/users will happen then.


----------



## juancho (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

PASSAROUND

If you send a stippled this way I will make beamshots comparing it at a distance of close to 50 yards against the smooth and medium orange peel.

Juancho


----------



## Geologist (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



If a GB list starts elsewhere, please post the link in this thread!

Thank Ya


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Quote:
From what I hear, a passaround is in the works with a set of 7 reflectors in the following finishes to try out:
1 - SMOOTH
2 - LIGHT ORANGE PEEL
3 - MEDIUM ORANGE PEEL
4 - HEAVY ORANGE PEEL
5 - LIGHT STIPPLE
6 - MEDIUM STIPPLE
7 - HEAVY STIPPLE

Right now the stippled reflectors are just a sample set for evaluation. If there is enough interest, I'm sure that Light-edge.com will stock them.

Lightedge will be carrying the updated modded 1940's in finishes 2-4 which will accomodate Kiu's hi-temp bi-pin sockets. I hear that they are en route to him as we speak.


Me thinks the interest is already there.







The photo's in my thread are of #6 and #7. I also have #5 in a light. From what I see, The heavy and medium are the greatest improvement over what we have seen before. Orange peel helps but stipple eliminates artifacts. Yes there is a slight cost in throw but the overall usefullness of a super light is VASTLY improved. Mostly, I had found a Mag85 too bright to use up close be cause of the central hot spot. Trying to defocus the beam with the cam type reflector on thr mag just turns it to the messy beam we have seen for 30 years. On the other hand, SureFire has not had any problems selling their $392 M6 battery eating machine at all. Certainly no one will argue and compain about its non focusing beam (nor would I, The Dominator is wonderful) Now we can transform the Mag mods to this level


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Can the new reflector be used on any MAG mod that uses a C or D body and a WA lamp? I'm thinking FiveMega's mods.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



NikolaTesla said:


> Quote:
> The photo's in my thread are of #6 and #7. I also have #5 in a light. From what I see, The heavy and medium are the greatest improvement over what we have seen before.



With my hotwires I am currently using the medium orange peel and it is simply not nearly enough. I know I have not seen them in person, but from what I can tell so far, but I am I am only interested in #6 and #7; probably #7 only if I had to pick just one. I don't care about loosing trow - I want more useful sidebeam with no artifacts.

This reflector combined with the upcoming refulated/LVR's being worked here in the forums will trully bring the M*g platform for hotwires to new hights 

Will


----------



## andrewwynn (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

unless you 'need' 300ft of throw.. those stippled reflectors that NT brought over the other day are are exactly what you want.. the Mag85 and Mag11 with those reflectors just seemed like a 500W halogen light (you know the type).. just tons and tons of flood light that filled the whole room.. at about 10' the spot was maybe 2-3' across and just absolutely fantastic! I might make 'a' light with an lop or smooth reflector just for the fun of making a spot 300' away but it's so not practical or useful compared to these floody-beam reflectors.. the beauty is you can use myriad different bulbs and the don't get 'beamy' or goofy.. just stunning smooth beam.. similar to what i expect from an excellent match of luxeon and reflector. 

Artifacts = zero point zero... 'focusing' is a set and forget procedure... and it's actually hard to find the optimum focus since it's smoothed out so much.

-awr


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Can the new reflector be used on any MAG mod that uses a C or D body and a WA lamp? I'm thinking FiveMega's mods.


 
Yes it can. Bulb must be as small as WA lamp.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

A while back I noticed that Otokoyama's Perfect Mag Reflectors had a surface that, though referred to as orange peel, when compared to newer Carly OP reflectors seemed to have more of a stippled look than orange peel.

The beams I get from the PMRs are much rounder and nicer than other OP reflectors. These Mag Super Reflectors look similar but not quite the same.

The very first PMR was for LED modded Mags. It did very well with the challenging Luxeon 5 watt. Something to think about for future interations?

---------------

- Jeff


----------



## cue003 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

So can we buy these somewhere? If so, can someone point me in the right direction please.

I want a couple of the stipple ones. Maybe 1 each of #5, 6, and 7.

Can't wait to see the beamshots.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## cue003 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



NikolaTesla said:


> The photo's in my thread are of #6 and #7. I also have #5 in a light. From what I see, The heavy and medium are the greatest improvement over what we have seen before. Orange peel helps but stipple eliminates artifacts. Yes there is a slight cost in throw but the overall usefullness of a super light is VASTLY improved. Mostly, I had found a Mag85 too bright to use up close be cause of the central hot spot. Trying to defocus the beam with the cam type reflector on thr mag just turns it to the messy beam we have seen for 30 years. On the other hand, SureFire has not had any problems selling their $392 M6 battery eating machine at all. Certainly no one will argue and compain about its non focusing beam (nor would I, The Dominator is wonderful) Now we can transform the Mag mods to this level



Which one are you raving about the most? #6 or #7? Also what are your thoughts on #5 compared to the other reflectors that are out there today?

Which version has the small hole? #6 or #7? Is there a noticeable difference/gain between the two of these?

Curtis


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

We had these sample units on order (unfortunately) for 14 weeks before they were delivered. Since there seems to be quite a bit of interest, 200 are being ordered and will be available at Light-Edge. I am not connected with Ronnie but know very well all the players in this process. There will be beam shots done of all 7 types soon and posted here.

Here are #5, #6, #7 in that order. All the dimensions are identical. Only the amount of stipple is different. #5 does NOT completely remove all artifects from the light but does better than any 'orange peel' type. It's appearance is more chrome like than the others as you can see. But that is the fooler. I prefer #7 best but again, my choice.






If you notice on #5 left, you can almost see me holding white reflector up with my blue shirt. Not so in #6 & #7. I us an X990 facing forward and a white 12" paper plate for a light reflector to make these shots.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Installed in Mag85 lights: 5, 6, 7:


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Gotta see beamshots before I can decide. I more of a throw guy and need the throw too. But I am curious about the beam quality offered by these reflectors too 

Beamshots yet?


----------



## andrewwynn (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

yeah good point.. Tom take some pics of the beams.. do a B&A 1185 smooth or LOP vs #6 or 7 stippled.

-awr


----------



## Thertel (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

wow that is a nice reflector, paypal is all charged up and waiting.


----------



## andrewwynn (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

keep it charged.. i think it's like 14 week turnaround but a couple hundred maybe on-order that's just a rumor i heard, or may have dreamed up.

-awr


----------



## nemul (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

14 weeks? that's the nice way of sayin' 3 1/2 MONTHS!


----------



## glockboy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

They are coming. The bad thing is the timeframe crosses into the Holiday period at the end of the year. My guess is it takes longer- Think January 2006. Bummer. Carley is slow at times.


----------



## nemul (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

if the hole is opened up some, how do you think #5 would do with a LuxV?


----------



## JimH (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



NikolaTesla said:


> They are coming. The bad thing is the timeframe crosses into the Holiday period at the end of the year. My guess is it takes longer- Think January 2006. Bummer. Carley is slow at times.



IIRC, from past orders, Carley shuts down for the holidays.


----------



## Grox (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

I've also heard concerns about the spread of variation in Carley's quality. Carley is also notorious for their delays. Do you think these will be a problem? I'm certainly looking forward to these reflectors.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

If the production run is as good as the samples,




.


No heat problems here. Quality looks as good as I have seen.

The only thing is how long? is TOOOO long.






MORE COMPARISON PIX HERE
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/94133


----------



## randman (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

count me in for one. which mod would it work best for...fivemega's...or ?


----------



## Lightedge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Litho123 is right! He and I work together on a lot of stuff and I must give credit where credit is due. Litho designed this and handled most of the discussions with Carley (He's done that a lot over the last year or so). I'm fronting the money and buying quantities sufficient to have a supply for everyone who wants them.

LOP, MOP and HOP are on the way. We bought a small number of stippled at first to see what people think. The response has been overwhelmingly positive from the small number of people who have used them. I've placed another order for reflectors with a healthy number of stipples. Hands down, the stipples will be my reflector of choice.

Once I have all the samples we will be coordinating a pass around.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## rscanady (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Awesome! I love those reflectors, staying tuned!

Ryan


----------



## wquiles (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Thanks Lightedge!

We patiently wait 

Will


----------



## cue003 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Great information. I hope due to the timeframe that I don't miss out on these. I want to get some for use with LEDS as well not just hotwire. 

I hope they can work with LED mag mods as well. With the smaller hole I think a 3W will be fine. Not sure about a 5W though.

Curtis


----------



## MikeF (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Hmmmm, I wonder if they would work with the USL. I ordered mine with the LOP. What material are they made from. Would they handle the heat?


----------



## Austin (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

I'm interested in a #6. Will keep checking back so I know when to place my order.


----------



## tch_popeye (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

I'd probably take one each of #5, 6, and 7 whenever they're available. Would really like to compare them for myself...

-Trev


----------



## litho123 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



MikeF said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder if they would work with the USL. I ordered mine with the LOP. What material are they made from. Would they handle the heat?


 
Hi Mike - 

I coordinated the USL reflectors for the USL project. The reflectors mentioned in this thread will not work with the USL as the .377" opening is too small. I tried with my USL at home.

I will be planning on starting a new thread for taking pre-orders for USL reflectors in the stippled finish. This will be officially started in the next few weeks. I want to give folks the opportunity to experience the USL first, and also give Carley time to get the stippled .377" reflectors in process before sending another custom reflector order into the pipeline. They tend to get easily confused.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

I'd definitely like 2 or 3 of the .377" stippled. And couple for the USL as well, when you're ready litho123.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Quote Litho123:

Hi Mike - 

I coordinated the USL reflectors for the USL project. The reflectors mentioned in this thread will not work with the USL as the .377" opening is too small. I tried with my USL at home.
End Quote.

Me thinks a quality bit and drill press can cure the "Hole is not big enough" problem easily. Just be careful. Looking at the rear of the refelctor, its flat and plenty of metal thickness available to enlarge the hole.


----------



## JimH (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

For enlarging a whole, I would think a step bit (available from Costco in sets of 3 or 4) would be your best bet. That's what it's designed for.


----------



## TBrogden (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

I will definitely be in for 2 of the stippled - probably medium.

Tony


----------



## flex76italy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

Very interesting, i'm in for #7


----------



## vacuum3d (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

NicolaTesla,
I'm interested in these reflectors. Maybe I'm missing something, but could you tell me how these reflectors differ from the ones in previous GBs. I got some from one of the GBs. I think it was either from FiveMega or someone else, but the HOP one I have can already clean up the 1185 beam pattern to an almost SureFire-like beam but throw is greatly reduced. I'm really interested to know what makes these new reflectors so special.

Beam shots will be greatly appreciated.

thx,
ernest


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

I can do some beam shots on weekend- trying to go to work and remodel house taking up time. The stipple is like small metal shot compared to a puzzle pattern of orange peel. I think the #5 is very close to HOP in action. The #6 & #7 take it further. It has that soft beam effect like SureFire. Yes some of the pinpoint throw is gone but the wide beam still covers very well. The light has a very even distribution across the circle it covers.
I want to get some good side by side shots if I can. Can you post a close up clean picture of the HOP you have on this thread? I am sure everyone would be interested. I have only SMO, LOP, and MOP no HOP.



vacuum3d said:


> NicolaTesla,
> I'm interested in these reflectors. Maybe I'm missing something, but could you tell me how these reflectors differ from the ones in previous GBs. I got some from one of the GBs. I think it was either from FiveMega or someone else, but the HOP one I have can already clean up the 1185 beam pattern to an almost SureFire-like beam but throw is greatly reduced. I'm really interested to know what makes these new reflectors so special.
> 
> Beam shots will be greatly appreciated.
> ...


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector Beam shots now*

You can see how the hot spot reduces as numbers increase. THESE PHOTOS ARE UNDEREXPOSED TO SHOW DETAIL. All using same light/battery.

#1 smooth





#2 LOP




#3 MOP




#4 HOP




#5 Light Stipple




#6 Medium Stipple




#7 Heavy Stipple





You can notice the light distribution is more even and hot spot disappears completely by #7. The distance and exposure were fixed at -1.5 EV.
You can see that the light reduction is only about 1 stop as the beam is widened and evened. The beam width is not an excessive flood like an LED light. Most closely resembles the beam on my SF 10X which is by no means a slouch or weak performer. The wall is not white either but light tan. I think its eaier to spot relative beam characteristic this way. 
The weather is real poor tonight- I will try long shots out doors as soon as weather permits.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks so much for the Beamshots. Based on this alone I definitely will be buying some #7's (Heavy Stipple) this is what I want my hotwires to look like 

Will


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

I'm in for a couple too


----------



## juancho (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

I wish you will do some testing of the #7 against a MOP at 50 yards to see how much intensity the heavy stippled will rob from the beam at that distance.

Let face it, many people buy or want hotwires for the increased range that they provide, I haven't see even a smooth reflector in a MAG 85 fail to provide a nice beam under distance in the dark.

After a few yards the intensity of the light usually blends all the artifacts and you don't notice it, especially if you are concentrating in what the light is illuminating and not in the beam.

A more open flood like the #7 seems to give, is beneficial only for police officers clearing houses and for flashaholics that go white wall hunting.

It is a lot of people up there that get this flashlights because they have a need to illuminate an open pasture looking for coyotes, or to count deer in the field.
I also think that a firefighter will be better serve with the most penetrating beam he can find, that of a smooth reflector!! 
Some rural policeman working lonely roads can also benefit with more throw than flood.

Of course all that is in MHO.

Still I would like very much to see a shoot-out of this reflector against a MOP at 50 yards minimum, against a large outside structure such as a tool shed.

Juancho


----------



## Thertel (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

I wish these were available already. I've got 10 of the mag85BP's waiting for reflectors and I am going to hold out for the #7's

Thomas


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

Jauncho said:

"Let face it, many people buy or want hotwires for the increased range that they provide, I haven't see even a smooth reflector in a MAG 85 fail to provide a nice beam under distance in the dark.

After a few yards the intensity of the light usually blends all the artifacts and you don't notice it, especially if you are concentrating in what the light is illuminating and not in the beam.

A more open flood like the #7 seems to give, is beneficial only for police officers clearing houses and for flashaholics that go white wall hunting."


It's not an open flood but a VERY controlled 7 to 10 degree perfect circle of even illumination. It can still light up stuff 100 yards away. It does not have a central 2 degree hot spot that is brighter than the spill beam. Its far better because the light that it does have is much stronger than the illumination from the weak spill beam of the smooth reflector. Thats the factor that makes these reflectors great. They don't just blend in and fade away.

If you need a beam thats 2 degrees or less, a #7 is NOT what you want. Some people shine deer with Mag85's and they really need a SPOT light but a hot Mag85 can fill that roll as well. I contend that the more even beam is far more usefiul for general purpose illumination needs than any narrow spot light. Spot lights (Like Maxabeam) are good for long distance illumination and are optimized for it with a larger diameter reflector than 2 inch. MagLites are stuck with small heads and this just seems to be better use of what how have. Frankly, my little miniHID UFOKILLERZ modded 1D Mag with a 10 watt Welch Allyn HID bulb can easily out shine any 35 watt Mag85 in the distance of 100 yards or more exactky because it is optimized as a small spot light. The pin point light source can be focused tighter than any incan ever will.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

These are camless like the 1940s right?

How do we achieve the right focusing when using potted bulbs, bipin bulbs, aftermarket heat sockets, etc?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

All my test lights have KIU socket mods- works perfect. Litho123 indicated some shims (Supplied with reflector) probably will be needed to work with PR/ stock setup. My FM custom 1.5D using MC bipin socket needs the shims too.


----------



## DarkLight (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

Put me down for 3...


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

OIC, I need the shims too then, for MC Bipin Ginseng style.

After reading this thread, I do notice that my modded Carley 1940MOP with smaller opening are a little bit more efficient than my cammed Fivemega MOP reflectors... I never realise that in the past.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*

So I'm wondering if I really need to replace my 1940 MOP as throw is my main concern, and I seem satisfied now.

:sigh: The one thing I do miss is the focus ability, just my personal taste.


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

I have been looking for something like the #7. It is really useful. The #6 also looks very tempting.

I'm definately in for a #7.


----------



## cue003 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

Great pictures. I will still be in for a #6 and a #7.

Curtis


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector*



webley445 said:


> So I'm wondering if I really need to replace my 1940 MOP as throw is my main concern, and I seem satisfied now.
> 
> :sigh: The one thing I do miss is the focus ability, just my personal taste.



I got a 3inch Fivemega head in LOP for throw, the turbohead of magmodmaddness, and its got a normal cammed MOP for stock config. I probably would be in for a extra No7 for the flood and beam quality.


----------



## Emilion (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

Will this fit the Mag Charger ?


----------



## litho123 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

webley445So I'm wondering if I really need to replace my 1940 MOP as throw is my main concern, and I seem satisfied now.

:sigh: The one thing I do miss is the focus ability, just my personal taste.

=============

Hi Webley - 

There are two ways to focus the modded 1940's...
1 - use the focus shims.
You do give up variable focus, however, one usually sets focus and then leaves it set at the tightest focus.

2 - mod the bulb pedestal.
I went digging into the past and this is the only bulb pedestal mod details left to be found...



LEDmodMan said:


> I added another method to fix the bulb post problem...
> Essentially, you add a thin washer under the larger brass roller (see pics in Chief's post above for details) and when you tighten it down, it bears againt the plastic housing and locks the bulb post into place. Simple and effective! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


 
I took a different approach as I couldn't get the washer tight enough and ended up stripping the threads.

I unscrewed the brass roller from the channel it moves in, removed the guts of the bulb holder, (it would be best to clean and solder these parts together to remove most of the resistance in this area - as we now know). 
I then drilled a hole next to the channel, enlarging it until the brass roller fit inside of it. Then I reassembled everything back together inserting the roller into the drilled out hole. The roller is now trapped, no more spring-loaded movement. I then screwed on the head and now have variable focus again.

http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pinnedstockpedestal3zq.jpg 

I hope this is of help to others.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

No. FM has made some MC aluminum reflectors. A whole different design.



Emilion said:


> Will this fit the Mag Charger ?


----------



## Lunarmodule (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

Great beamshots! 

Could this be used with one of the Waterfish/UFOKillerz HID conversions?

I was just asked about reflector preferences and I find this thread...


:thanks:


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

I have one of those Waterfish/UFOKillerz HID conversion Mags. By drilling to hole larger, yes. The reflector shape and size by the way looks exactly the same as the ones supplied with conversion. Should work....

Now even* I *need another #7 to modify and try on that light.....

That _will_ be a very interesting beam.


----------



## DonL (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

After quite some time away playing with the lights I already have, I'm getting sucked back in.

And by _wires_ this time... 

I'm in for a couple. All this newer talk about hotwiring the ubiquitous [email protected] has me thinking.


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

hey Nicola, nice reflectors first of all. I ended up drilling a 1940 for my mag85 because the cammed versions had too big of a hole to the point of I could see the light loss visually when compared to the smaller-holed refleotr.

Do these reflector have the same coating as the litho123 GB units?

I had a few 1940s from that group by sitting around, so I decided to try one out and drill it just enough to pass a 50w bulb through.

The problem, I discovered, was that the orangepeel unfortunately absorbed quite a bit of heat such that the bast of the reflector simply melted(the coating I mean) during a full pack discharge of around 16 minutes. Now I know that these things are primarily aimed at the 35w and lower class, i.e., 1185 or less, but the proximity of the reflector body to the bulb could present a danger of over heating.

Just a thought

Nick


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

When you say it is sized for WA bulbs only does that also include the potted bulbs or just the bi-pin or both?

I have high hopes that these stippled reflectors are going to turn my Mag85 into the most useful hotwire around.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

The potted bulbs fit. The focusing is then done buy shims. Remember, this is a set and forget focus with the stippled reflector.



NotRegulated said:


> When you say it is sized for WA bulbs only does that also include the potted bulbs or just the bi-pin or both?
> 
> I have high hopes that these stippled reflectors are going to turn my Mag85 into the most useful hotwire around.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector with BEAMSHOTS*

Here they are. Outdoor night shots at 25 meters. Exposure fixed at 1 second, F4.

1) Mag85, LOP refector (used to be my favorite)
2) Mag 85, #6 stipple
3) SureFire M4, HOLA 350 torch lumens.
4) SureFire 10X Dominator, HOLA, 500 torch lumens

You can easily see how nice and smooth with no loss of power and coverage like SureFire. Pictures taken at 25 meters distance.

Mag85 LOP





Mag 85, #6 Stipple






SureFire M4 HOLA






SureFire 10X Dominator HOLA






Looks to me as the Stippled Mag 85 at $170 is besting $830 ($500 & $330) worth of SureFire's finest. Not a bad deal. The 2D with the WA1111 is just as nice.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 14, 2005)

Where did the Mag85 LOP hotspot go?

How is it that a stiple textured reflector is producing a brighter light than a LOP?

Something isn't jiving here. Please explain.

Thanks in advance.

------------

- Jeff


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 14, 2005)

The LOP Mag85 is potted bulb, stock switch, powerizer cells.

The stipple Reflector is in my best KIU socketed bipin with CPB1650 cells.
All of the lights were fully charged, new cells in the M4.

Call it the bargin Mag85 vs the top notch Mag85.
The stock switch is cleaned up with contact enhancer and the spring is soldered to the cups for less resistance. My other 11 CPB 1650's are in my Mag 100.
Mostly the picture shows less coverage, some what of a hot spot.
Your eye can really tell better than camera.
The center of the door shows artifect, center hot spot. Mind you its not a smooth reflector which is worse.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 14, 2005)

Got it. With the 1650s and those resistance ridding mods there is a big difference in brightness.

Thanks.

-------------

- Jeff


----------



## andrewwynn (Oct 14, 2005)

no doubt.. (resistance mods).. we measured a 9% difference in one light.. 17% in another.. and i've calculated as much as a 54% gain if you are using a 4.8V 4-bat solution in the 1D light! 

Basically the higher the current and the lower the voltage the bigger the difference.. that same exact host, but running a high-voltage bulb and using 14500 cells.. 
only a 4% difference going from stock pr to KIU socket! 

The stippled reflectors are awesome.. no surprise why surefire uses them. I will be getting as many as i can get my hands on.. a powerful flood light is waaaay more useful in reality.. the pictures above are a perfect example showing the LOP vs the stippled with the mag85... look how much more is lit up, just awesome.

-awr


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't see the photos as being a perfect example because the featured reflector is in a much brighter light. It _is_ good that the efforts are being made to show what these reflectors can do.

I'm familiar with the concept because PMRs have a stippled surface. Different HotWires are good for different purposes. Usually I'm going to pick up a thrower but often I like to use a more controlled beam so then I'll pick one with a PMR in it. The difference between a PMR and the OPs (LOP/MOP/HOP) is significant. I just got a CA809 from litho123 and it looks SureFirelike using a PMR.

What I'd like to see built is a Mag style reflector that was stippled only in the deepest 1/4 to 1/3 of the reflector where the grins and batwings are generated from, leaving the hot spot alone.

Back to these reflectors, from what I can tell I'm sure many people will be pleased with them when they come in.


----------



## andrewwynn (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree on the partly stippled .. best of both worlds... however manohman those reflectors really make major useful light... basically a mag85 will out throw your eyes with a smooth reflector.. sure it'll light something up 300' away.. can you SEE it w/o binocs.. don't think so... i've been finding more and more that flood is where it's at.. comparing the best flood and the best spot i've had the pleasure of making dark 'go away' with.. X990 and Maxabeam.. for spotting deer.. the X990 just absolutely positively blows away the MB.. now.. when i want to spot out a single deer 300' away... that's why i had the MB in my left hand.. i was actually using both at once. 

-awr


----------



## NewBie (Oct 15, 2005)

Do any of these altered reflectors offer 100% the throw of the original reflector?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 15, 2005)

NewBie ask: Do any of these altered reflectors offer 100% the throw of the original reflector? 


Absolutely not. Just better beam Quality. Stick with smooth if you want more _Quantity_ focused on a small spot.

All of these altered reflectors have always been about beam improvement.


----------



## lightlust (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll be up for two of these!!


----------



## savumaki (Oct 17, 2005)

lightlust said:


> I'll be up for two of these!!



Ditto for me 

Karl


----------



## vontech (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll get at least 2, but more likely 7 of them!!! :rock: 

Tom

EDIT: 3 Medium Stipple and 4 Heavy Stipple


----------



## litho123 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Tom for a great writeup and beamshots!

If others are interested in evaluating these stippled reflectors, please sign up here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95829

I think it really boils down to what will work best for the intended application.

Icebreak - a partially stippled reflector? :thinking: hmmm... now that's an interesting idea! Well, we'll see what I can find out about that.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 21, 2005)

The partially stippled sounds like the next step in this evolution and improvement.

I actualy have one of those. Greg, remember my thread about the melted smooth reflector? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/82465

Well, its about 40% near the bottom tword the bulb stippled now. I did not compare that one in the test but that needs revisiting and a look.


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd be in for a few too. I like the #6, but if there's improvement coming with partial stippling then all the better especially if it has a #6 flavor.

Chris


----------



## VWTim (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm in for 2 as well, I love the throw ono my 85, it's just not as usefull.


----------



## froevo (Oct 28, 2005)

*Help. I need a metal reflector for Mag C/D and WA-bulbs*

Hello,



im a newbi from germany and my english is not so good.



I want to buy some WA-bulbs and metal reflectors for MAg C/D.



May be, somebody can help me.



Light-edge do not ship to germany, however.



Pls write back in easy english, because i will it understand better.



Best regards



Michael

Pls write back to [email protected]


----------



## habibi (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Michael!
I'm from Germany too. Some weeks ago I ordered a Mag Metalreflector from Light-Edge, no problem at all.

Habibi


----------



## Alin10123 (Nov 14, 2005)

So basically... long story short... i'm trying to build a mag85... but hated the sight of tons of artifacts in the beam of my 4D maglite that i've had for years. But i still want to maintain lots of throw... all i have to do is go with the light stippled reflector? That will give me the most throw out of all of the stippled lights right? Probably more than the orange peels? 
How much throw will i actually loose with the light stippled reflector compared with the smooth?
Very little? A little? 
BTW, when are these for sale?

thanks


----------



## andrewwynn (Nov 14, 2005)

I would bet that LOP is what you want.. I have a mag85 with a smooth reflector and it actually is not terrible.. I've not seen the light stipple compared to smooth, just the heavier stippled models.. but if you want to keep as much throw as possible I would get orange peel, not stipple... but that's an educated guess.. we need to do some tests with both to be sure. 

-awr


----------



## Timson (Nov 14, 2005)

habibi said:


> Hi Michael!
> I'm from Germany too. Some weeks ago I ordered a Mag Metalreflector from Light-Edge, no problem at all.
> 
> Habibi




I'll second this experience - I'm in the UK and have used Light edge twice.
They'll do what they can to help you if you drop them an e-mail. 
If you have a Pay-Pal account they will be able to send your order out straight away.

Tim


----------



## Lightedge (Nov 15, 2005)

We are happy to supply you with what you need in other parts of the world. Just send an email to [email protected] stating what you want and where you want it delivered and we will provide a quote that you can then paypal us. Sometimes it takes us a few days to send out international orders but the wait rarely exceeds a couple of days. The order process is a little bit of a hassle but not too bad.

Thank you.


----------



## Warhoggie (Nov 20, 2005)

Shhhhwwwweeeeet!!! Put me down for six of the #6 Medium Stipple. When they're available of course.









on figuring out how to get this custom made.


----------



## innerlight (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm in for one light stipple when they become available (#6?)
Thanks.


----------



## innerlight (Nov 21, 2005)

Actually, since everyone here knows more than I do, I should get some input first.

I am considering this bulb in a mag100:
http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&products_id=14769

I understand that the beam needs to be cleaned up, I also want max throw.
Can I go with the light stipple or should I go with the heavy stipple or should I scrap this bulb altogether?


----------



## Luna (Nov 21, 2005)

innerlight said:


> Actually, since everyone here knows more than I do, I should get some input first.
> 
> I am considering this bulb in a mag100:
> http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&products_id=14769
> ...



The filament height is high so you have to account for it by lowering the socket. Also the bulb is wide so you may have to ream a stock reflector


----------



## js (Nov 21, 2005)

innerlight said:


> Actually, since everyone here knows more than I do, I should get some input first.
> 
> I am considering this bulb in a mag100:
> http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&products_id=14769
> ...



Holy crap! You want to go with a stipple 2" reflector with the 64625?!?

Talk about total flood!

I would definitely go with a LOP or MOP instead. And a 3" head, such as a FM head, would be much better here.

If you really want to use a 100 watt lamp in a 2" dia reflector, go with an Osram 62138 HLX axial filament lamp. It does OK in that small a reflector.

And as Luna points out, you will have to enlarge the bore.


----------



## innerlight (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Jim,

You are a wellspring of good info today 

I am confused about the reflectors though.

Isn't the stipple better for throw than the LOP and MOP because they have a much rougher texture? Or are you saying that the bulb is going to be soooooo lousy with artifacts that I should not even consider the stipple?

Looking forward to your answer,

Rick


----------



## js (Nov 21, 2005)

Stipple is the worst for throw. So with a 64625 where you have lousy throw and mostly flood to begin with (in a 2" 1940) then you are ill advised to pick a reflector that makes the throw even worse.

Just one mans opinion, though. I suppose some might think that as long as the throw is poor to start with, why not smooth out the beam as much as possible?

But as I said, the 62138 in a LOP or MOP is the best 100 Watt lamp for a 2 inch reflector in my opinion. That's why Bill and I used it in the USL.


----------



## innerlight (Nov 21, 2005)

10-4 Jim
Thanks
I do NOT want to kill the throw.
I just didn't understand the reflectors.

So from best throw to worst throw it would be: Smo, LOP, MOP, HOP and Stipple right?

The reason for my confusion is that I owned a pelican M6 incand, and a Strion and both of them threw like crazy with stippled reflectors. That had more to do with the tiny bulb, I assume?

Also, I didn't recognize you as one of the creators of the USL. I am way behind the curve of the likes of you. Thanks for spending some time with a newbie.

Rick


----------



## Grox (Nov 21, 2005)

innerlight said:


> 10-4 Jim
> Thanks
> I do NOT want to kill the throw.
> I just didn't understand the reflectors.
> ...



You're right about rating the reflectors in that order. Regarding the peli m6 and the strion, they would both throw much better (but at the cost of beam artifacts) with smooth reflectors. Tiny bulbs and a well designed reflector do also help!

Oh yes, and JS is one of the most helpful, awesome people around on CPF! :buddies:


----------



## innerlight (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation Grox
Good to hear from you


----------



## CLHC (Nov 22, 2005)

Expressing interest in these reflectors here! Two or three maybe four?


----------



## js (Nov 22, 2005)

innerlight (and Grox), thanks for the kind words!

All other things being equal, yes, the order of throw vs. coating is as you posted it,

BUT,

there are a number of other, sometimes MORE important factors, such as reflector geometry--i.e. how "tight" is it = what is the focal length (the stock Mag reflector is tighter than a 1940, for example)--and what the divergence is (the reflector may and probably ISN'T a perfect parabola) and what the diameter is.

So, the SureFire M6 reflector, to take an example I am familiar with, has good throw even though it is HOP because it has a low to medium amount of divergence and because it is a 2.5" reflector. A 1940 in HOP would not throw as well, filaments and focus being equal, because the 1940 is 2" dia. and because it has a medium to large amount of divergence.

And this is really only scratching the surface of reflector optics. I know the talk a little bit, but I would never try to design my own reflector from scratch by providing a drawing to a company or something. I'm not entirely sure how "divergence" is even measured or implemented or designed in. I suspect that it is simply a measure of the angular divergence of the tangent of the curve from what the tangent would be if it were a parabola, but I'm only just guessing.

Anyhow, I'm not trying to put down the stippled reflectors here. Only just trying to point out that they don't throw as well. For me throw is very important, but I've been told I'm in the minority on this one. Eh! Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Nov 22, 2005)

js said:


> For me throw is very important, but I've been told I'm in the minority on this one. Eh! Wouldn't surprise me.



Throw is importent for me too.

Zeiss 250 24V 500W
FM M*g 85
Magcharger 60.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Nov 25, 2005)

JS is positively on track. We only have 2" to work with stock head. 

Smooth has best throw- True
Defocusing smooth reflector to widen beam produces ratty looking distorted beam with shapes , shadows and holes-FACT
OP has best compromise-True
Stipple has smoothest beam- No artifacts visable- True

You make the choice for your application.

This is what I see (opinion):

If you need a lot of distance on your beam, Go smooth- way out far it doen't matter- beam looks OK.


If you want a bright, very useful light, closer in, go stipple. The eveness of it covers so well. I get good results with Mag85 out to 50 yards or so with Stipple #6 Past that I would agree LOP is better

Real close, at work, on machinery, Stipple #7 is best

Also these reflectors are targeted at small filament WA type bulbs.
The large high watt bulbs will not fit anyway and such big or axial filamrnts don't focus tight any how. Drill could make them fit though if desired.


----------



## Flakey (Dec 6, 2005)

does the light stipple fit over a 1275 bulb? / could it be eisily made to fit?


----------



## Timson (Dec 6, 2005)

Flakey said:


> does the light stipple fit over a 1275 bulb? / could it be eisily made to fit?




They will be made to fit snugly with minimal gap around the base of the lamp on all the popular Welch Allyn Bi-Pin lamps.

Tim


----------



## andrewwynn (Dec 6, 2005)

I was quite surprised to see it work in a PR-based light.. the back of the reflector is cut off! it's flat with a hole for the bulb.. fortunately the bulb comes into focus before needing the reflector to go down around the PR post. In any event.. that was surprising. The fit is nice and tight..why send light back into the flashlight? 

Oh.. some very nice comparison beamshots of the M6 vs the heavy stippled reflector described in this thread.. http://M66.rouse.com direct comparison to the M6.. i have to try the #5 and #6 to see which would match the M6.

I will confirm that the M6's larger reflector is more efficient at getting light out the front.. the little M6 outputs more lumen initially than an 1166 bulb driven to 900+ bulb lumen in a mag-size reflector.

-awr


----------



## jashhash (Dec 6, 2005)

I believe the most important factor in increasing throw and decreasing beam artifacts is properly centering the emitter source. If you look at a stock mag bulb you will notice how the bulb fillament may be just 1/4mm off center in relation to the focal point of the light. Just being 1/4mm off center means the beam divergence becomes 3x greater. Also being off center causes an oval shaped beam and artifacts. 

In theory (under ideal specifications) a perfect mirror finish parabola with an infinately small & perfectly centered emitter source would throw a beam with 0* divergence and the beam projected would be in the exact donut shape as the reflector with no artifacts. Unfortunately we cant produce these results because there is no such thing as a perfect parabola reflector, nor is there an infinately small emitter source. 

There are however a few things that we can do to make the light throw farther with less artifacts:

Increasing the reflector size will compensate for the size of the emitter source.
Orange Peel/Strippling will smooth the beam but sacrifice throw.
Decreasing the size of the emitter source will increase throw. I believe the smallest light emitting source available is short arc xenon HID.
Perfectly centering the bulb fillament will greatly increase throw & reduce artifacts.
More precision in trying to machine a perfect parabola will decrease artifacts and increase throw.


----------



## andrewwynn (Dec 7, 2005)

it's an absolute must to center you bulb.. why all 'serious' hotwire operators insist on a socket like the KIU where you can move the bulb around to center the filament perfectly .. If you want no artifacts you need to have stippling or orange peeling.. a perfect reflector will perfectly reproduce the image of your filament .. in the case of our tests with the Mag100.. you can actually see the axial filament projected as a spiral going away from the source.. very cool. 

in fact here is a picture of the phenomenon: (sorry about the blurry picture.. it was 13F outside and no tripod!).







notice the spiral light/dark/light.. it is the axial filament (we weren't using the osram bulb this time.. it was an axial 100W bulb Tom had.. i think it might have been a westinghouse).. but this was the first time i dramatically noticed the projection of the axial filament in 3D space.. the really neat thing is that it is in 3D... so when moving the beam across objects you could actually see the 3D enlarged projected filament out in space.. 200,000x actual size.. it was really neat.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Is there anyone who have tryed the stippled reflector in a MiniHID?
When will these be available BTW!
I want one...if it fits the MagHID that is..


Benny


----------



## NikolaTesla (Dec 8, 2005)

There is no reason why it can't be MADE to fit- hole just needs to be drilled more bigger. They look very similiar otherwise. I have both.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 12, 2005)

I am DESPERATE to get ahold of several of these stippled uber-reflectors! Who pray tell is the direct source for these? Like Morpheus (Hi there!), I am really intrigued about use in a MagHID as well as with my venerable 1185. What is the bulb opening size of these? I need need NEED.... 

:shrug:


----------



## cue003 (Dec 12, 2005)

If I am not mistaken, these reflectors are geared towards the WA bulbs. I believe the opening is 8mm or possible 10mm. I doubt very much if it is larger than that.

I am hoping they will be out soon and that light-edge.com will have enough to handle the demand.

I will looking to order several myself.

Curtis


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 12, 2005)

I got an immediate response from Litho123 via PM :thanks:


Looks like January is the availability window, cant wait!

Has Light Edge mentioned dates for availability?

I'm skittish about taking a drill bit to a precision optical surface, but I really want to have one of these to be able to fit my WA HID.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 12, 2005)

I want one too!

Maybe some of the modders here can do this,providing there is enough interest.


Benny


----------



## daBear (Dec 12, 2005)

Lunarmodule said:


> I got an immediate response from Litho123 via PM :thanks:
> 
> 
> Looks like January is the availability window, cant wait!
> ...


 
I just emailed Light Edge about the availability and got a quick reply back - January. :mecry:


----------



## wquiles (Dec 12, 2005)

Given how busy most of us are during the Holidays, January is really so close - almost two weeks away 

Now, if January means Jan 31st, then I will be :mecry: as well 

Will


----------



## litho123 (Dec 12, 2005)

... they says by end of January ...

:mecry: :mecry: :mecry: 

... their talk is cheap ...
   

... their product in my hands is another matter. I'm ready ...
   

hang tight ...


----------



## NikolaTesla (Dec 12, 2005)

I could use a few more too but am lucky to get the demo/tester models. I find I been using #6 in 2D more. I am waiting like the rest of you




. Its just like all the other flashlight -deals- a great deal of patience is required but the results in my case have always been worth it.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ideally, I'd like a couple cammed #7 and one camless #5... but I'll take whatevah so long as they are stippled and have the small .377 hole!


----------



## Lightedge (Dec 14, 2005)

Litho and I work together on a lot of this stuff and first or second week of January is the latest word. We will both have them at roughly the same time. Another order has been placed for ~February delivery (so they say) so if we run out more are on the way.


----------



## flex76italy (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi,

i'm still in for a couple #7

:thanks:


----------



## andrewwynn (Dec 14, 2005)

you will not be unsatisfied!

I have a 'light stippled' in a Mag85 right now.. the beam shape and quality is nearly indistinguishable from an M6, which says a lot.. using med. or hvy. stipple will get you a smoother, rounder beam.. or a combination of the light stipple with a frosted bulb will get you a smoother transition from a hotter hotspot and have a little more throw.

If you really need a light mostly for throw i would stick with orange peeling.. but if you fit into the 'vast majority' category where you use the light most of the time closer than 30'... than i would get between the #5 and the #7.. #7 being for mostly within 15'.. it's like having a portable overhead light in your hand. 

I put a light stipple into a mag85 solution to see the relative beamshot to the M6 and the spot is almost identical but the 1185 apparently has a longer filament so it's a little more oblong.. i will get my M66 operational tonight and then i can get the more 'fair' beamshot with similar power and simliar filament sizes. 

-awr

ps.. i wouldn't want to use a different reflector.. been using borrowed smooth reflectors because i didn't want to buy any MOP or LOPs once i tried a stipple.. i would have a light or two with LOP for throw, but once you use one of these stippled reflectors for 'real world' work lighting up a work area or searching through a pile in your garage for a part.. you'll see why Tom calls them 'super reflectors'. 

-awr


----------



## StoneDog (Dec 16, 2005)

Any thoughts on which one of these (when properly reamed to work with a HotLips) would be best used with the big, square lightsource from a LuxV? 

Jon


----------



## andrewwynn (Dec 16, 2005)

that's a very interesting thought. i have a luxv in the house and a stippled carley I wonder if you can get the dome high enough into the refl. w/o boring it out. I know that i want to bore out one of these to use in a mag100 (needs about the same ream size to fit around the osram100 lamp). 

Ok i just tried it and definitely needs to have the center opened up.. but i think that would be fantastic. I need to open up one of the reflectors for the Mag100 and i'll let you know how tough that is to do.. i'm sure that somebody with a lathe would have no problem it'll be a little tricker with a drill press.

-awr


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

*A December 27th bump*

January can't get here soon enough!! The wait seems to be intermitable.. :mecry:


----------



## Radio (Dec 29, 2005)

Breathlessly waiting for a #5 and a #7


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 1, 2006)

I am DESPERATELY hoping I will be able to AFFORD some when they become available!!!


----------



## andrewwynn (Jan 28, 2006)

ok.. update.. i did open up the ream on one of the 'light stipple' to put in the Mag100.. and HOLY COW.. what a perfect match. You can barely see the bright 'donut' center spot based on the axial filament.. but jsut barely and the beam basically looks like a 250W flood lamp (120V) was just turned on... in most rooms in my house it's brighter than the overhead lighting. 

-awr

ps.. oops almost forgot to mention the size.. 15/32.. 11.9mm.. i did start with a slightly smaller bit and reaaallly took my time with a drill press.. i just held the reflector down by hand so that it could move a little bit if the bit was not perfectly centered... i put some wood down on the drill press table to reduce the odds of scraching things.. i had absolutely no problems with the procedure, but i do recommend going in two steps.. i started about 11mm and bumped up to the 11.9mm size.. it makes the Mag100 reflector fit the lamp just like some of the tighter surefire looks... you can't really see around the bulb anymore.. what an amazing combination!


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 28, 2006)

I have had a chance to play with all 3 flavors of the stippled reflectors. I still prefer the SMO or LOP for maximum throw, but will probably also get a heavy stipple and create another Mag85 for it to live in. The heavy stipple puts out a very strong and wide flood at short range, at the expense of throw. No surprise there. It will really light up the interior of a car that you are standing next to, for example, or will light up a room when you are in the doorway. I think the stippling is a nice addition to the existing flavors already available. For my own part, I'd either go for one end of the spectrum (SMO) for maximum throw, or the other end (heavy stipple) for max flood, but probably not something in the middle.

best regards


----------



## Delghi (Feb 1, 2006)

I am pretty confused with all this reflectors..
So an LS would have less throw and more flood then a HOP?

P.S.
Do you think there is a noticable loss of throw between LOP and LS?


----------



## andrewwynn (Feb 1, 2006)

there is definitely more throw in the LOP than the LS.. you can pretty much rank them like this:

SMO
LOP
MOP
HOP
LS
MS
HS

it ranks from spot to flood... the more toward flood the less artifacts... the stipple reflectors really remove all the artifacts. The Mag100 with the LS is absolutely stunning. For lack of a better description it is the 'perfect beam'. It looks like the best car headlight.. the spot dropped from about 70-80klux down to about 50-55klux but the lumen output probably went from about 2500 to 2600 lumen out the front.. because of the smaller ream i'm sure.

-awr


----------



## NikolaTesla (May 18, 2006)

And with Andrew's upcoming regulated super blaster ultimite modified MagLite package, this with a stippled reflector will have more output than a X990, a true wall of light from a flashlight, not a giant lantern like a thor or MaxaBeam or X990. Soon the waiting will be over and the super light will be a little bitty MagLite. Not a Monster that cost thousands of $$$$. Many months and a lot of tinkering have gone by since my first trial 100 watt Maglite and a lot of fried parts but it's coming together. Stay tuned to CPF.:rock:


----------



## DanPar (May 18, 2006)

Is the LOP reflector available?


----------



## litho123 (May 18, 2006)

Hi DanPar - 

The reflectors (LOP and other finishes) & bi-pin bulbs are available in this thread here...

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108339


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jul 14, 2006)

I find now after using these in all my custom Mag's I NEVER want a smooth reflector anymore. If I want throw for 150 yards or better, I will use a beam light like a MaxaBeam. Having a nice even beam with out anoying artifects is WAY better than anything else to me. So what do you CPFers think? What have you tried?


----------



## savumaki (Jul 14, 2006)

NikolaTesla said:


> I find now after using these in all my custom Mag's I NEVER want a smooth reflector anymore. If I want throw for 150 yards or better, I will use a beam light like a MaxaBeam. Having a nice even beam with out anoying artifects is WAY better than anything else to me. So what do you CPFers think? What have you tried?



I put a #6 in my 85 some time back and in a word, it is GREAT; a beautifull flood of light with no artifacts, If I had to do it again I could be convinced to use the #5 but right now I'm happy.
All your fault NT.

Karl


----------



## wquiles (Jul 14, 2006)

NikolaTesla said:


> I find now after using these in all my custom Mag's I NEVER want a smooth reflector anymore. If I want throw for 150 yards or better, I will use a beam light like a MaxaBeam. Having a nice even beam with out anoying artifects is WAY better than anything else to me. So what do you CPFers think? What have you tried?


I am the same way. I refuse to use anything but a stippled reflector in my hot wires - life's too short for an ugly beam 

Will


----------



## Bob_G (Jul 14, 2006)

> What have you tried?


Since you asked, I've tried them all  The stippled reflectors probably cost me hundreds of dollars, since I wouldn't have more than one or two magmods if it weren't for them. Because of the truly superb beam you get with WA bulbs and stippled reflectors I've got seven now. 

I think the magic is the power of the lights being high enough to overcome the lack of a small spot - the beam wouldn't be nearly as impressive at 200-300 lumens in other words. 

Personally, I don't have much use for the HS, but the LS and MS are fantastic. You need to have both to experiment with how they interact with the various bulbs. The 1111 doesn't need any more than the LS to me, and my secret setup for the best of both worlds is the 1111 with a M2 MOP. This particular reflector has almost as much surface texture as a litho123 LS, but not quite, and will produce the smallest spot with the least artifacts of any combination I've tried. Still not the "perfect" beam you can get with a LS or MS, but darn close and more throw. 

It's funny people keep saying "Surefire" when talking about these things. I always think "LED" when I fire one up. I guess because I have a lot of McR reflectored LED lights, and I think of them as LEDs, not Alephs or whatever. But _every_ single time I turn one on outside (rural wooded area) I don't go Wow! - I go ahhh ... it's just so pleasing. I guess you could say HS = Surefire and LS/MS = McGizmo 

What I need to try but haven't got up the energy for yet is reaming one out for the WA HID. I've got an extra MS, but it will ruin it for anything else if I don't like it with the HID. Maybe I'll just buy one pre-reamed ...

If there's anyone reading this with a 5 watt HD-45 that hasn't joined the hotwire cult, or has but thinks they're just for throw, imagine having a 500+ lumen HD-45 in a 2D Mag form factor in your hand. The spill is smaller with Don's light of course, but the relationship between spot and spill is very, very similar. Just amazing, and almost more pleasing with the lower powered combos, like the 1111 and 1274 - they're "just right" in terms of all things being in balance, nothing overwhelms, just 500 lumens of totally useful light.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jul 14, 2006)

My favorite at this point is the 2D 1111 with 2D size Li-Ion cells and Hot Driver. I use it daily as My #1 work light. Just right for them in panel jobs. ( I am an EE and work on industrial control panels)







The little WA HID shines further than ANY of my MagLites but has a very narrow Blueish beam:


----------



## mudman cj (Jul 14, 2006)

Does anyone have beamshots or descriptions comparing these reflectors to fivemega's 2" deep reflector? I guess the fivemega reflector has more of a hotspot, but it sounds like it has useful spill and no artifacts. I am especially interested in seeing comparisons with fivemega's reflector adjusted to more of a flood beam against the medium stipple version of this reflector.


----------



## bfg9000 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have MagHID LS beamshots here. The spill is a lot cleaner than how a stock bulb with reamed reflector would look, but the spot should look exactly the same. It is really hard to take a decent picture of a MagHID spot but you can just make out that the edges are softer with the LS than the MOP. What you can't see is the "iris" pattern inside the spot is greatly reduced with the LS.

For incan, I've found I prefer a frosted bulb in SMO over stippled reflectors because frosting cleans up the spill also and not just the spot.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jul 17, 2006)

Frosting works good too. I have done over 300 bulbs for Litho123 and 100 for AWR and myself. It works well WITH rhe special reflectors. Jusr like our pals ar SureFire. They do BOTH.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 17, 2006)

The vast majority of my incandescent lights have frosted bulbs these days. As I can't afford a whole bunch of reflectors!

Kinda wish there was something similar I could do to the M*gleds.....


----------



## Bob_G (Jul 17, 2006)

I've frosted a few (Dremeled) and currently use a top half frosted 1331 with a litho123 MOP. It makes an interesting beam - lots of light in the spill and still a useful spot.

On the HID I'm using an LDF lens with SMO and it seems to work pretty well. The void is still there, but pushed so far outward you don't really notice, because the LDF expands/diffuses the spot so much.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Aug 23, 2006)

Something we do on CPF only once in while for new folks: BUMP!
For information purpose only.

I did some frosting of bulbs for Litho123 with HFL (Hydroflouric acid). Makes a real nice frosty...

I wish I could do those batches faster but been TOO busy at work..


----------



## andrewwynn (Aug 24, 2006)

for a quick n easy and waaaay safer method to frost a lamp... get a can of 'sand air' from eBay for $10 or so.. and spray on some frosting.. WEAR EYE PROTECTION (should go without saying).. it takes merely seconds.. and you can easily frost only part of the lamp should that be a goal. 

The beams with these reflectors btw are untouchable for smooth output.. it converts throw into smooth, so be aware of that.. however that said.. i've used dozens of lights that are in the 'super light' class up to the $2000 maxabeam and not one light i've used compares in beam to the 64625 lamp in the carley HS (#7) reflector.

-awr


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 21, 2006)

Been mentioning this a bit on a few posts lately so I thought I'd mention I have been using mine on the 100 watt light and have not yet had the coating melt or discolor at all with 100 watt bulb like some older pre Super-reflector coatings I had. Very reliable and I have run the light for 20 minutesw just to see how hot it gets. VERT but never quit working YET.


----------



## elnino (Oct 22, 2006)

andrewwynn said:


> for a quick n easy and waaaay safer method to frost a lamp... get a can of 'sand air' from eBay for $10 or so.. and spray on some frosting..



I would like to know more about this canned 'sand air'? I am unable to find it. Thanks.


----------



## andrewwynn (Oct 23, 2006)

I just did a search and none for sale.. bummer. do a google on 'sand air' and see if you find any hits.

-awr


----------



## mrQQ (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: New Mag85 Super Reflector Beam shots now*

Hello,

does anyone still have these shots saved somewhere?

thanks



NikolaTesla said:


> You can see how the hot spot reduces as numbers increase. THESE PHOTOS ARE UNDEREXPOSED TO SHOW DETAIL. All using same light/battery.
> 
> #1 smooth
> 
> ...


----------



## fneuf (Jul 18, 2009)

Same question!


----------

